
Ask HN: Which TLDs are safe and reliable? - meteor333
Recently, I read a few articles stating that .io TLD is very unreliable (e.g. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15663988), not to mention security issues they had. Considering that is there a list of TLDs which can be called safe and also reliable? how to tell if a TLD will be reliable? Does it matter which domain registration service I use? What causes the unreliability?<p>Recently, there are a lot of options in which TLDs to choose, such as .live, .coffee, etc. It would be great to be able to use them if they are reliable and secure.
======
detaro
Good ones are run by experienced operators, have money behind them to support
that (many domains), reasonable policies and have something behind them
promising that it'll stay that way.

For older ones you can look at history: e.g. .com, .org, .net, .de can be
trusted because they've been run under the same rules since "forever" and
work. Same for other large ccTLDs.

New gTLDs are run by all kinds of organisations. They can set their prices as
they want, so there might be ugly surprises (some have raised prices by
hundreds of percent), and they might or might not have the other factors. E.g.
Google and Amazon own a bunch, they'd very likely do a good job of running
them technically, probably stable price-wise, we'll have to see how their
other policies are. Small companies that exist just to run a few TLDs are more
risky, but don't necessarily _have_ to be bad.

